# Maltese "COST"?



## BugHillHeather (May 13, 2005)

In looking for a Maltese, I am finding various price ranges--even among top breeders. Does anyone mind sharing any info regarding prices?
Thanks!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Show breedsers
Males: $1000 - $2500
Females: $1500 - $4000

Breeders who don't show
Males: $400-$800
Females: $400-$1000

Prices will range signficantly. There will be some breeders claiming to have top lines or teacup maltese, and increase their prices to ridicioulous amounts. Use your best judgement!


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

Depends where you live but in florida a boy will be around $1800 and a girl around $3000 if you get it from a good breeder.


----------



## BugHillHeather (May 13, 2005)

That's pretty much what I thought! Thanks.



> _Originally posted by BugHillHeather_@May 21 2005, 09:28 PM
> *In looking for a Maltese, I am finding various price ranges--even among top breeders.  Does anyone mind sharing any info regarding prices?
> Thanks!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=64197*


[/QUOTE]


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I posted this a while back in another thread also on this topic. There are exceptions in all, I'm sure, but I think this is a general range of prices. You may find some useful info in that thread: "Price For Puppy" Thread

- Famous breeders of distinction who are almost celebrities in the Maltese world such as Divine, Marcris, Rhapsody and several others. Their pet quality puppies come from well-known, proven, champions on both sides and even the pet quality puppies are not terribly far from the standard. Some will sell show prospect puppies. Pet prices are around $2,000-$3,500. (I believe there are a couple who go even higher.)

- Breeders who have a small breeding program using champion dams and/or sires that have come out of the famous breeders' programs. Most of these breeders sell puppies of show quality also. Pedigrees include lots of champions and well-known names. They follow the AMA guidelines. Pet quality prices are around $1,200-$2,500. 

- Breeders whose dams and/or sires are not necessarily from champions although there may be a champion here and there on the pedigree, but not necessarily one that is well known. They seem to know about the breed and follow the AMA guidelines and do require spay/neuter contracts, etc. They don't usually have show quality puppies. Prices for pets are approx. $1,000-$1,500.

- Breeders whose dams and sires come from various places and there are no champions in the pedigrees. The dogs usually mature to a larger size and can be pretty far from the standard. They tend to be the breeders who advertise in the newspaper. Many times these breeders let their puppies go at 6-9 weeks and they don't require a spay/neuter agreement. Their pet prices are approx. $400-$800.


----------



## BugHillHeather (May 13, 2005)

You are always so helpful! Thanks--I'll check out the other thread a.s.a.p.



> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@May 21 2005, 10:30 PM
> *I posted this a while back in another thread also on this topic. There are exceptions in all, I'm sure, but I think this is a general range of prices. You may find some useful info in that thread: "Price For Puppy" Thread
> 
> - Famous breeders of distinction who are almost celebrities in the Maltese world such as  Divine, Marcris, Rhapsody and several others. Their pet quality puppies come from well-known, proven, champions on both sides and even the pet quality puppies are not terribly far from the standard. Some will sell show prospect puppies. Pet prices are around $2,000-$3,500. (I believe there are a couple who go even higher.)
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## nemo (Jan 2, 2006)

I was told by a very reputable breeder here (breeds maltese) he has an impeccable reputation and he told me that NO BREEDER should be charging anymore than 1000.00 for the maltese. He said there are excellent breeders out there that charge accordingly, and anyone that pays more than a thousand is seriously being taken. be leary. This isnt to offend I am just telling you the advice I got !!! I also tend to agree with him. I have a beautiful Maltese, she is absolutely the cutest, healthiest, perfect baby!!! and she came with all of her shots, and papers, and is absolutely pure!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> I was told by a very reputable breeder here (breeds maltese) he has an impeccable reputation and he told me that NO BREEDER should be charging anymore than 1000.00 for the maltese. He said there are excellent breeders out there that charge accordingly, and anyone that pays more than a thousand is seriously being taken. be leary. This isnt to offend I am just telling you the advice I got !!! I also tend to agree with him. I have a beautiful Maltese, she is absolutely the cutest, healthiest, perfect baby!!! and she came with all of her shots, and papers, and is absolutely pure!!![/B]


Shots and papers have absolutely nothing, zero, nada to do with the quality of the Maltese you have purchased. The most important thing when evaluating quality is his/her pedigree and the quality of the Malts in his/her line. Even that is no quarantee, but it is a place to start. The best breeders have spent much time, money and effort to perfect their breeding programs to improve the breed. I'm not sure why your breeder would make such a ludicrous statement.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

> I was told by a very reputable breeder here (breeds maltese) he has an impeccable reputation and he told me that NO BREEDER should be charging anymore than 1000.00 for the maltese. He said there are excellent breeders out there that charge accordingly, and anyone that pays more than a thousand is seriously being taken. be leary. This isnt to offend I am just telling you the advice I got !!! I also tend to agree with him. I have a beautiful Maltese, she is absolutely the cutest, healthiest, perfect baby!!! and she came with all of her shots, and papers, and is absolutely pure!!![/B]



A pure breed Maltese from a reputable breeder can and does cost over $1000.00 depending on the breeder, state etc. I can assure you that just because one pays more than $1000.00 they are not being taken...at least NOT just based on that. I would be leary of a breeder that made a comment like that!


----------



## nemo (Jan 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=146622
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont feel he made a ludicrous statement, he simply told me the facts. As far as the breeders, with papers and lineage fine......if that is how you feel. A Maltese is a beautiful animal, and my maltese is a purebred and has papers with a fine lineage but 2000.00??? come on now...again this wasnt said to offend or to make you defensive I was simply telling you what I have been told and what I agree with .....



> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=146622
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am not leary of the breeder I got my maltese from at all....he has beautiful Maltese and does an excellent job at it...many have bought from him and have had successful show dogs. I wont explain anymore. As far as shots and such it was just a nice extra from a fine breeder................



> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=146622
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was simply saying that in addition to getting a beautiful Maltese from a highly respected breeder, he also included shots and vet care etc.......so I think that a breeder that takes their puppies to a really good veteranarian and has her completely in good shape with shots etc is an added plus == it may have NADA ZERO to do with lineage, but is a nice extra in addition to the good breed and lineage and papers.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=146648
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am not leary of the breeder I got my maltese from at all....he has beautiful Maltese and does an excellent job at it...many have bought from him and have had successful show dogs. I wont explain anymore. As far as shots and such it was just a nice extra from a fine breeder................



> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=146622
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was simply saying that in addition to getting a beautiful Maltese from a highly respected breeder, he also included shots and vet care etc.......so I think that a breeder that takes their puppies to a really good veteranarian and has her completely in good shape with shots etc is an added plus == it may have NADA ZERO to do with lineage, but is a nice extra in addition to the good breed and lineage and papers.
[/B][/QUOTE]


A reputable breeder always takes proper care of their puppies and shots and Vet care are not extras, but expected treatment from a good breeder.


----------



## nemo (Jan 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=146659
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont feel he made a ludicrous statement, he simply told me the facts. As far as the breeders, with papers and lineage fine......if that is how you feel. A Maltese is a beautiful animal, and my maltese is a purebred and has papers with a fine lineage but 2000.00??? come on now...again this wasnt said to offend or to make you defensive I was simply telling you what I have been told and what I agree with .....



> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=146622
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am not leary of the breeder I got my maltese from at all....he has beautiful Maltese and does an excellent job at it...many have bought from him and have had successful show dogs. I wont explain anymore. As far as shots and such it was just a nice extra from a fine breeder................



> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=146622
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was simply saying that in addition to getting a beautiful Maltese from a highly respected breeder, he also included shots and vet care etc.......so I think that a breeder that takes their puppies to a really good veteranarian and has her completely in good shape with shots etc is an added plus == it may have NADA ZERO to do with lineage, but is a nice extra in addition to the good breed and lineage and papers.
[/B][/QUOTE]


A reputable breeder always takes proper care of their puppies and shots and Vet care are not extras, but expected treatment from a good breeder.
[/B][/QUOTE]
I really dont think so. MANY people I have spoken with that HAVE paid over 2000.00 have not gotten the vet treatment beyond what is expected. What they got was the first month of shots, checkup, some got claws clipped if needed...but the 2nd month and 3rd month of shots was their responsibility not the breeders...also the spay or neuter was also their responsibility. A friend of mine just got a maltese and again got the first months worth of shots and a blanket!! She paid 1700.00 for hers.....I got it all from my breeder and yes it was extras that I was very impressed with. he is so into it and loves the Maltese and runs a very good business............my whole point was that some of the prices paid are outrageous, that is all I meant to say..............everyone got a bit defensive and I apologize if I said the wrong thing


----------



## Lacie2 (Sep 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=146622
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because that is the most he can get for his dogs!


----------



## Haven (Sep 22, 2005)

> Show breedsers
> Males: $1000 - $2500
> Females: $1500 - $4000
> 
> ...


----------



## Joann (Apr 1, 2005)

> *I was told by a very reputable breeder here (breeds maltese) he has an impeccable reputation and he told me that NO BREEDER should be charging anymore than 1000.00 for the maltese. He said there are excellent breeders out there that charge accordingly, and anyone that pays more than a thousand is seriously being taken.*
> 
> Here???? Are you sure???? Oh my, we need to find out who he is!


----------



## nemo (Jan 2, 2006)

> > > I was told by a very reputable breeder here (breeds maltese) he has an impeccable reputation and he told me that NO BREEDER should be charging anymore than 1000.00 for the maltese. He said there are excellent breeders out there that charge accordingly, and anyone that pays more than a thousand is seriously being taken. be leary. This isnt to offend I am just telling you the advice I got !!! I also tend to agree with him. I have a beautiful Maltese, she is absolutely the cutest, healthiest, perfect baby!!! and she came with all of her shots, and papers, and is absolutely pure!!!
> >
> >
> > Shots and papers have absolutely nothing, zero, nada to do with the quality of the Maltese you have purchased. The most important thing when evaluating quality is his/her pedigree and the quality of the Malts in his/her line. Even that is no quarantee, but it is a place to start. The best breeders have spent much time, money and effort to perfect their breeding programs to improve the breed. I'm not sure why your breeder would make such a ludicrous statement.
> ...


No Lacie actually it is not. He has been told he could get a lot more. I dont appreciate your sarcasm, WHY DID YOU SEND me a private message requesting his info then. And no I wouldnt, now pass along his info being that apparantley I have opened quite a can of worms by quoting him, and would never put him in that position. I am sorry that I posted here, and apparantley when someone says something that the majority doesnt agree with or whatever, the poster gets attacked. I find that sad...............



> > *I was told by a very reputable breeder here (breeds maltese) he has an impeccable reputation and he told me that NO BREEDER should be charging anymore than 1000.00 for the maltese. He said there are excellent breeders out there that charge accordingly, and anyone that pays more than a thousand is seriously being taken.*
> >
> > Here???? Are you sure???? Oh my, we need to find out who he is!
> 
> ...


----------



## Joann (Apr 1, 2005)

Here???? Are you sure???? Oh my, we need to find out who he is!
[/QUOTE]
LOL Please grow up.....to get so upset and be so sarcastic tells me that my opinion disturbs you a great deal. Why would that be I wonder...LOL...please lets just stop this string of posts, apparantley they are just too upsetting for a lot of you.
[/QUOTE]


I asked a question, you refuse to answer. We did not start this thread. Please respect the members here by not insulting us as future posts by you may be ignored as frivolous, insulting, or demeaning. Or, you may want to take yourself on over to the MO Board for a little attitude adjustment.


----------



## nemo (Jan 2, 2006)

> Here???? Are you sure???? Oh my, we need to find out who he is!


LOL Please grow up.....to get so upset and be so sarcastic tells me that my opinion disturbs you a great deal. Why would that be I wonder...LOL...please lets just stop this string of posts, apparantley they are just too upsetting for a lot of you.
[/QUOTE]


I asked a question, you refuse to answer. We did not start this thread. Please respect the members here by not insulting us as future posts by you may be ignored as frivolous, insulting, or demeaning. Or, you may want to take yourself on over to the MO Board for a little attitude adjustment.
[/QUOTE]
excuse me Joann....I didnt start this post either. I simply replied, saying my opinion and thoughts and .... well you go back and read the thread, I apologize if you werent being sarcastic but I have gotten private messages due to what I posted and I really dont think that is necessary when someones opinion or personal story differs from what people want to hear...I am just upset.....sorry again....


----------



## Joann (Apr 1, 2005)

> > Here???? Are you sure???? Oh my, we need to find out who he is!
> 
> 
> LOL Please grow up.....to get so upset and be so sarcastic tells me that my opinion disturbs you a great deal. Why would that be I wonder...LOL...please lets just stop this string of posts, apparantley they are just too upsetting for a lot of you.



I asked a question, you refuse to answer. We did not start this thread. Please respect the members here by not insulting us as future posts by you may be ignored as frivolous, insulting, or demeaning. Or, you may want to take yourself on over to the MO Board for a little attitude adjustment.
[/QUOTE]
excuse me Joann....I didnt start this post either. I simply replied, saying my opinion and thoughts and .... well you go back and read the thread, I apologize if you werent being sarcastic but I have gotten private messages due to what I posted and I really dont think that is necessary when someones opinion or personal story differs from what people want to hear...I am just upset.....sorry again....
[/QUOTE]

Apology accepted


----------



## Lacie2 (Sep 23, 2005)

> > > Here???? Are you sure???? Oh my, we need to find out who he is!
> >
> >
> > LOL Please grow up.....to get so upset and be so sarcastic tells me that my opinion disturbs you a great deal. Why would that be I wonder...LOL...please lets just stop this string of posts, apparantley they are just too upsetting for a lot of you.
> ...


excuse me Joann....I didnt start this post either. I simply replied, saying my opinion and thoughts and .... well you go back and read the thread, I apologize if you werent being sarcastic but I have gotten private messages due to what I posted and I really dont think that is necessary when someones opinion or personal story differs from what people want to hear...I am just upset.....sorry again....
[/QUOTE]

Apology accepted








[/QUOTE]
Apology accepted


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I believe $1000 to $1500 is a reasonable price for a pet quality Maltese.

I do have one question. If one reputable "show" breeder is selling for $1500, while another is selling for $4000, what is the difference if they are both well-bred "pet quality" with spay/neuter contract, other than $2500?

No more worms please


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> I believe $1000 to $1500 is a reasonable price for a pet quality Maltese.
> 
> I do have one question. If one reputable "show" breeder is selling for $1500, while another is selling for $4000, what is the difference if they are both well-bred "pet quality" with spay/neuter contract, other than $2500?
> 
> No more worms please [/B]


My guess is the lines. What I mean is the quality of the parents, grandparents, etc.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=146758
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you're purchasing a pet. And this pet is well bred, in every sense of the word, what difference would the better pedigree mean? If they are, otherwise, equal in health and standard.

Just throwing some thoughts out there...


----------



## Pippinsmom (Nov 29, 2004)

Actually, you have to remember that a lot of these top breeders have "specials" that they are campaigning, handling fees and advertising costs alone can add up to well over $100k/year. So it really is not so much the lines or quality, but who is more active in the show ring and what kinds of costs they are accruing in connection. Just because you pay a higher price from a top tier breeder does NOT mean that you are getting any better quality of a dog, it just means that they have more expenses in connection with their breeding program that they are passing down to you, the puppy buyer. In fact, you would actually be better off getting a malt from a smaller show breeder, their quality and lines are just as nice but their prices are a bit easier on the wallet.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Diane: That makes more sense than anything else in this thread so far. I was about to block the whole thing out when I saw your post. That's what I would look for---the same or similar bloodlines from a small breeder with less exposure (overhead). Although I do think there is something else to consider in why some breeders are getting so much, that being the 'prestige' of buying from a 'popular' breeder. Like 'Label' craze in other purchases. It's like everything.....the *Name* means more than it should for practical reasons. If a person wants that, they are usually willing to pay for it. Breeders spend all the money to show the dogs and build that rep. so they can demand more $$$$.


----------



## nemo (Jan 2, 2006)

> > I was told by a very reputable breeder here (breeds maltese) he has an impeccable reputation and he told me that NO BREEDER should be charging anymore than 1000.00 for the maltese. He said there are excellent breeders out there that charge accordingly, and anyone that pays more than a thousand is seriously being taken. be leary. This isnt to offend I am just telling you the advice I got !!! I also tend to agree with him. I have a beautiful Maltese, she is absolutely the cutest, healthiest, perfect baby!!! and she came with all of her shots, and papers, and is absolutely pure!!!
> 
> 
> Shots and papers have absolutely nothing, zero, nada to do with the quality of the Maltese you have purchased. The most important thing when evaluating quality is his/her pedigree and the quality of the Malts in his/her line. Even that is no quarantee, but it is a place to start. The best breeders have spent much time, money and effort to perfect their breeding programs to improve the breed. I'm not sure why your breeder would make such a ludicrous statement.


He is a breeder and if your breeder said that to you, and you saw with your eyes the lineage and the care etc you would be happy with him too......I am sorry but Kallie is a doll but doesnt not look like a 100% Maltese.



> > > > Here???? Are you sure???? Oh my, we need to find out who he is!
> > >
> > >
> > > LOL Please grow up.....to get so upset and be so sarcastic tells me that my opinion disturbs you a great deal. Why would that be I wonder...LOL...please lets just stop this string of posts, apparantley they are just too upsetting for a lot of you.
> ...


Apology accepted








[/QUOTE]
Apology accepted








[/QUOTE]
THANKS JOANN


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Actually, you have to remember that a lot of these top breeders have "specials" that they are campaigning, handling fees and advertising costs alone can add up to well over $100k/year. So it really is not so much the lines or quality, but who is more active in the show ring and what kinds of costs they are accruing in connection. Just because you pay a higher price from a top tier breeder does NOT mean that you are getting any better quality of a dog, it just means that they have more expenses in connection with their breeding program that they are passing down to you, the puppy buyer. In fact, you would actually be better off getting a malt from a smaller show breeder, their quality and lines are just as nice but their prices are a bit easier on the wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, Diane. That's exactly how it is. A "hobby" does cost money. It shouldn't put the price of "pet quality" dogs through the roof though. I would much rather support a hobby breeder who didn't expect me to pay for their hobby. 

Elly and me, your last comment was crap...


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> Actually, you have to remember that a lot of these top breeders have "specials" that they are campaigning, handling fees and advertising costs alone can add up to well over $100k/year. So it really is not so much the lines or quality, but who is more active in the show ring and what kinds of costs they are accruing in connection. Just because you pay a higher price from a top tier breeder does NOT mean that you are getting any better quality of a dog, it just means that they have more expenses in connection with their breeding program that they are passing down to you, the puppy buyer. In fact, you would actually be better off getting a malt from a smaller show breeder, their quality and lines are just as nice but their prices are a bit easier on the wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great post, Diane!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I really hate to even post in this thread again and perpetuate it but in the interest of our learning and sharing... even if it is a hot button topic.... 

We talk about "pet quality" but from what I understand ... a "pet quality" Malt from some of the most experienced show breeders is often show quality or very, very close. These breeders cannot show every puppy, so the ones they choose to show are the ultimate and the ones they don't choose are not far from it. There may be one teeny flaw. So when we refer to the word "pet quality" from top breeders, it is just not the same as when referring to "pet quality" from many of the other breeders.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I really hate to even post in this thread again and perpetuate it but in the interest of our learning and sharing... even if it is a hot button topic....
> 
> We talk about "pet quality" but from what I understand ... a "pet quality" Malt from some of the most experienced show breeders is often show quality or very, very close. These breeders cannot show every puppy, so the ones they choose to show are the ultimate and the ones they don't choose are not far from it. There may be one teeny flaw but "pet quality" from those breeders is just not the same as "pet quality" from, say, a pet store or BYB.[/B]


Definately. There is no comparison. I know this all too well, they seem to be living with me - LOL - I was curious in the comparisons between the "reputable" show breeders. 

Love ya


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=146867
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I often wondered the same thing- about the discrepancies in prices among breeders who seem to be on the same tier..but Pippins mom explained it so well!







Thanks


----------



## nemo (Jan 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=146794
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YA THINK? lol ----- tough


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=146867
> 
> 
> 
> ...


3maltmom, there is absolutely NO ill breeding amongst your crew. I'm am so in love with them all, and not to play favorites, but Billy is the ultimate maltese!









Sher, Kallie is fabulous!


----------



## nemo (Jan 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=146876
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=147851
> 
> 
> 
> ...


3maltmom, there is absolutely NO ill breeding amongst your crew. I'm am so in love with them all, and not to play favorites, but Billy is the ultimate maltese!









Sher, Kallie is fabulous!

LOL My God you people are insecure...LOL...I didnt say Kallie was a bad dog I simply said she didnt look all Maltese she looks like there may be some other breed mixed in there.........
[/B][/QUOTE]
[/B][/QUOTE]
B-b-b--b---becky?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=147920
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/B][/QUOTE]
B-b-b--b---becky?








[/B][/QUOTE]
B/W's mom ~ That's what I was thinking ~ ROFLMAO


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

B/W ~ I forgot to tell you, Billy says "Thanks". He said "I told you mom, I am, I am the most awesomenest of all"...Joplin said, "Oh shut up, you don't have any eye-balls"...

That's when Billy, once again, quoted Stevie Wonder: You don't need sight to have a vision

Thanks again, and yes, Kallie is absolutely gorgeous...oooooooooo, la la...


----------



## elliesmomie (Apr 9, 2005)

> Thanks again, and yes, Kallie is absolutely gorgeous...oooooooooo, la la...[/B]


I second that...Kallie is perfect!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=147994
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Henry thirds it


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=147995
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Billy 'Wonder' singing...."My Cherie Amour! Prettiest girl I ever saw!"


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=148002
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Henry thirds it








[/B][/QUOTE]
Billy 'Wonder' singing...."My Cherie Amour! Prettiest girl I ever saw!"








[/B][/QUOTE]

[attachment=2605:attachment]


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

[attachment=2605:attachment]
[/QUOTE]

OMG!!! That is totally ADORABLE, she is a cutie and you did a great job on that pic!!! I LOVE IT


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=148051
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Billy 'Wonder' singing...."My Cherie Amour! Prettiest girl I ever saw!"








[/B][/QUOTE]

[attachment=2605:attachment]
[/B][/QUOTE]



Aaaawww







Kallie is such a cutie







Love the photo


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=148051
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Billy 'Wonder' singing...."My Cherie Amour! Prettiest girl I ever saw!"








[/B][/QUOTE]

[attachment=2605:attachment]
[/B][/QUOTE]
That is so cool!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

can we try to get this one back on track and not so personal, thanks


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> can we try to get this one back on track and not so personal, thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHA.. what a cute icon Joe!


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Joe, I was beginning to think I was back on the MO site.

I am so glad you stepped in on this one.

Hugs to Joe!!!!!!


----------

